# My f*ng toenail



## dharmashred

So..I had boot problems early on in the season that caused both of my big toenails to turn black and die. One toenail has completely fallen off, luckily I held on to it for quite a while so I have about half of the new thin layer there, so it is not _as_ tender when I put my boots on, but still painful putting them on in the morning. I've been wrapping it every day. It hurts quite a bit and I noticed there is now some kind of bubble on the toenail that is growing in. It looks like the other toenail is about to fall off too...

Any suggestions? I can't go to the doctor until July 2010 because the pimps at blue cross said I have a "pre-existing clause" (which has fuckall to do with my fucking toe). Any tips on the "boarders' toe"? Thanks.


----------



## karmatose

Well, I didn't have "boarders toe", but last spring I was moving a junky arcade cabinet from the garage to the curb for garbage pickup and it fell off the rolling platform and ripped my big toenail off entirely. It was not pleasant and left me not being able to put any weight on it for a week or so. As far as afercare, soak it in seasalt and warm water to keep infection away (a few times a day). A bandage and a little pressure on it will go a long way towards making it feel normal, but basically you're gonna just have to wait it out. It'll probably grow back by September or there about.


----------



## dharmashred

Pimps, they are...don't provide anything, they don't do anything, just "help" exchange money for "services"...

My boots were too big and I had a lot of heel lift. Because of that, I overtightened my boas, put all sorts of foot pads in and pretty much cut off my circulation. I got new boots, but the damage to the toenails had already been done. I did some research, self-diagnosis and self-treatment (greens and whiskey), and it's called "skiers' toe". I'll be fine to ride, I've ridden with far worse injuries, and I'll be DAMNED if a toenail will stop me.


----------



## Mr. Polonia

dharmashred said:


> So..I had boot problems early on in the season that caused both of my big toenails to turn black and die.


i just puked in my mouth.

i feel sorry for the foot fetish guys here


----------



## dharmashred

You should feel more sorry for the people at work who have seen me walking around in flip flops with two black toenails (and the other 8 neatly manicured and painted) before the situation got to this level...:laugh:

Thanks karma - i was doing that before it fell all the way off - wasn't sure if i should keep doing it or not. 

this thread just goes from bad to worse....sorry everyone...


----------



## Mr. Polonia

dharmashred said:


> Thanks karma - i was doing that before it fell all the way off - wasn't sure if i should keep doing it or not.


yes blame it on karma...:laugh:

Would you be kind and open enough with the good people on this forum and explain to us ur "wrong-doings" and let us be the judge of that:cheeky4:


----------



## earl_je

half of me wants to see pics of it... 

the other half fears I just might have nightmares after seeing it :cheeky4:


----------



## karmatose

dharmashred said:


> Thanks karma - i was doing that before it fell all the way off - wasn't sure if i should keep doing it or not.


'welcome! Really once it gets that thin almost like a nail type "scab" over the nail bed, you're probably fine to stop with the salt soaks. If the nail bed is "sticky" debris will stick and fester in a heartbeat. Also, don't gauze on it if it's still tender and fresh (exposed nailbed without the "scab"). The gauze will "grow into it" in a matter of hours. From personal experience, it sucks ripping the gauze out.

Gross, yes. But hopefully helpful.


----------



## Magnum626

I had that happen to me when my boots were too small but it was just one toe. I would keep it uncovered at home and let it air/dry out. Although my toe didn't really hurt once the nail fell off.


----------



## WhistlerBound

I had the same thing happen when motocross racing. My left boot hit a good sized rock at speed and my big toe slammed forward into the inside of the boot. I basically fractured the nail at the quick and could barely walk for a day or two. It turned black but took weeks to actually fall off (made my wife, daughter and me gag when it did). When it fell off there was about 1/4 of a new nail underneath, which then took months to grow and eventually look normal-ish.

The next winter I wore rental ski boots that didn't fit and downward pressure on the nail resulted in the same thing, but this time to both big toe nails. Both eventually fell off (at different times) and re-grew. That was the last time I skied. The nails are OK now but not as flat as they used to be.

Basically I kept them clean and dry as much as possible. I didn't get an infection.

To finish, just let me say how incredibly weird it is to have feeling on the top of your big toe where the nail used to be ...


----------



## Kapn.K

I had that happen at Big Sky, last year. Boot was the right size but I was getting a little heel lift and I think my foot was sliding forward in the boot and my biggie was hitting the toe box. It hurt like hell. The next day, I laced a little better and the pain went away. By the end of the week, it starting getting black under the nail. It took 2 months for the spot to move out as the nail grew. Mine was minor compared to yours as I didn't lose the nail, bleeding, etc. Anyway, I think that's what happened to me.


----------



## Zee

dharmashred said:


> I can't go to the doctor until July 2010


How much does it cost out of pocket to go to a doctor?


----------



## killclimbz

Zee said:


> How much does it cost out of pocket to go to a doctor?


Have you seen the adds for Repo men?



​


----------



## Magnum626

Unless you're a diabetic, I wouldn't worry too much about going to a doctor. Keep it clean. If there's signs of infection like pus redness or swelling then I'd find one just to write me a prescription for antibiotics.


----------

